# gcc update und depclean

## Erdie

Hi,

ich habe neulich gcc 4.3.2 "bekommen". Depclean möchte jetzt die alter Version 4.1.2 entfernen. Da dieses no immens wichtig ist und ich mein System nicht zuerschiessen möchte, frage ich trotzdem nochmal nach:

Gibt es irgendeinen Grund die Version 4.1.2 zu behalten?

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab se runter geschmissen. Guck aber vorher als root was gcc-config -l sagt. Wenn da invalid steht solltes du mit gcc-config das neue Profiel nochma setzen. Musste ich jetzt auf 2 Rechnern machen.

Sebastian

----------

## tost

Ich verstehe die Aussag von gcc-config -l allerdings nicht so ganz:

```
~ $ gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 *
```

Was ist mit der 4.1.1 ? Die ist laut eix gcc doch nichtmal installiert ?

Grüße

P.S.: Ich habe depclean allerdings auch durchlaufen lassen, nachdem ich mein System komplett neu mit der 4.3er Version gebaut habe !

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe depclean allerdings auch durchlaufen lassen, nachdem ich mein System komplett neu mit der 4.3er Version gebaut habe !

 

Dann kannste meinen Post ignorieren. Dann hat es bei dir geklappt. Schmeiß den alten runter und gut ist.

So hab ichs auch gemacht.

Sebastian

----------

## tost

Wo kommt die Version 4.1.1 her ? Hast du die auch ?

----------

## Erdie

bei mir steht bei gcc-config -l noch der alte gcc als default. Wenn ich jetzt umschalte, muß ich dann zwingend das ganze System neu bauen?

----------

## Hollowman

Ich habs nicht gemacht und alles geht noch. (nicht neu gebaut aber umgestellt)

Sebastian

----------

## musv

```
 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.3 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.3 *
```

Geht auch fast alles. [1] ist nur als Cross-Compiler installiert. Unter 32bit lässt sich pdftk mit 4.3.3 nicht compilieren. Ansonsten hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme.

----------

## hitachi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> bei mir steht bei gcc-config -l noch der alte gcc als default. Wenn ich jetzt umschalte, muß ich dann zwingend das ganze System neu bauen?

 

Ich habe gelesen, dass das nicht notwendig ist. Das sollte man nur bei größeren Versionssprüngen von gcc machen müssen, wenn dadurch ein Fehler entsteht. Wenn Du zb mozilla-firefox-bin installiert hast, läuft das ja auch weiter obwohl Du noch nicht einmal weißt, mit was das ursprünglich mal compiliert wurde.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Es gibt nur eine Hand voll Ausnahmefälle, in denen zwei Pakete mit der gleichen Compiler-Version und -Einstellung übersetzt werden sollten. Diese Pakete melden sich aber für gewöhnlich mit einer entsprechenden Warnung.

Alles neu zu übersetzen würde sich anbieten, wenn die neue Version ABI-inkompatibel zu Vorgängerversionen wäre. Das gab es aber zuletzt beim Wechsel auf gcc 3.4. Seither ist Ruhe im Karton. Das heißt, auch bei einem Wechsel von gcc 3.4 zu gcc 4.3 sollte es keine Probleme geben. Eine neuerliche Änderung ist nicht zu erwarten. Wie es aussieht, werden also auch noch gcc 4.4 und 4.5 kompatibel sein.

----------

## hitachi

Das sieht der uprade guide aber anders. Ich habe mal einen  bug 265664 gemeldet.

----------

